# Making snack sticks



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Im interested in making up a bunch of sticks this year with my venison.

My one buddy was doing some but hes been using larger casings, i want to use the standard 17 or 19mm casings. I have a plastic stuffer tube id 3/8 od 1/2" and the 17mm doesnt seem to want to slide onto the tube.

Do you have to soak them or something?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What kind of casings are you using? I have used natural casings cured in salt. They need to be soaked for an hour or two before using. If they are commercially prepared casings there may be instructions on the package.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Simple math is your problem... 17 mm is 2/3rd of an inch and you're trying to put it on a 1/2 inch tube.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

And you think math is MY problem, lol

1/2" =13mm roughly
17mm casing is a bit bigger 

I bought the smoked calogen cases


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for pointing out my idiocy. Lol. That was an epic brain fart.

I don't know what your problem is, other that terrible advice given by me


Maybe it needs some lubrication, you try slopping on some water?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Put them in the frig out of the package for 24 hours. Feed the cupped end on first.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, what does the fridge do?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

limige said:


> Thanks, what does the fridge do?


The casings will absorb a small amount of moisture. I've made two 10# batches already this fall. I'll be making a 3rd batch real soon 50#.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I bought the LEM hot sticks mix. I hear its pretty bland.
So im thinking of adding some cayenne, habenaro and crushed red pepper to it. But how much for 20# of meat?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

probably already been done.... but with snack stix, if you use a stuffer, the 5lb works better than the 10 or 15. also, the mix has to be a bit "wetter" than most to help out. I use collagen casings, I think 18mm, and it says to use 3/8" horn, but I only had a 1/2" and was able to make it work. tight fit, but got it.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

limige said:


> I bought the LEM hot sticks mix. I hear its pretty bland.
> So im thinking of adding some cayenne, habenaro and crushed red pepper to it. But how much for 20# of meat?


I recommend the high Country brand over the LEM brand in the future. I do 15% pork when I grind. I don't do 100% pork fat just whatever the cheapest cut of pork at the grocery store is that week. Usually it is countrystyle ribs or pork steak. I pick out the pack that has the most fat. 

In the past I have also done chicken fat and that works well. When I do that I only add like 4-5%. I use trimmings from skinless breast or bones skinless thighs when we buy those for grilling. I will freeze the trimmings for future use. Chicken fat takes on the flavor of whatever you mix it with. It also melts into the meat nicely. 

I bought a 5lb stuffer from cabelas this yr and it made making snack stix an enjoyable task. Cabelas 5lb stuffer is well made with metal gears. I grind the meat once with a coarse grind plate then mix and stuff. I have 20 lbs going through my smoker today.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks ive used high county before and its good. I hear the gander stuff is great but never tried the LEM stuff so i bought some.

I still havent gotten around to this. My dad took a doe tonight. 2 days left


----------



## Miidhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

I've had great result with Excaliburs BBQ snack stick seasoning making a 25lb batch with a 80/20 mix. These are my fiances favorite when I add high temp cheddar cheese. I use 19mm collagen casings and cook mine in the oven. 

Local butcher said they smoke their sausage for about an hours. 2 hours at 200 then drop to 180 until internal temp is close to 160. I felt like 200 might render the fat but I've got a batch in now so I'll know soon.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I did a count and i have roughly 63 lbs of berger to work with. Gotta hit it soon!


----------



## Miidhunter (Nov 14, 2016)

Sticks have turned out great. I need more oven racks! One thing i changed this year is the length of my links. I made them the longer length of the over rack. This resulted in faster stuffing time and less "dry tips/ burnt ends". 

My sausages can rest a minimum of 4 hours in the fridge but almost always at least overnight.

Another thing to learn from earlier mistakes of mine.. cook sausage right on the racks for plenty of air flow and not on the drip pans. Check internal temps in the middle and ends of the sausage. Lastly, I bought a bone in skin on pork shoulder/butt roast to trim and add for my 20% instead of the 50/50 pork trimming mix I would buy. 

It resulted in a little leaner sausage but far from dry!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I stuffed a full meat lug yesterday. 








First batch of 3 is in the oven.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Im on it this week. Plan to smoke it on the weekend in the warm temps


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Picked up some pork butts, jalapeños and crushed red pepper today. Ive got about 32 lbs of venison thawing on the counter. Almost time


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Got mine done. Put 4 jalapeños some crushed red pepper and ground cayenne pepper in 20 lbs of meat. Used the LEM hot stick mix.
Good taste, spicy but not, i need a drink now hot by any means.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Next time i may try some habenaro


----------

